# dick power



## kccomet (Mar 15, 2018)

cool pair of dick power racers. good story behind these bikes, one was the riders trainer the other his race day bike. originally owed by the union sportiva italiana new york club champion in the late 50s. dick power of new york built some great bikes, i would put these up against paramounts of the day. these bikes have chater lea componets and airlite hubs


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 15, 2018)

Not what I was expecting to see.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 15, 2018)

Those are AWESOME !  What do the chain rings say?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Not what I was expecting to see.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 15, 2018)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Those are AWESOME !  What do the chain rings say?



the chain rings C L for chater lea


----------



## juvela (Mar 16, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for posting these beauties.

If he employed Chater Lea headsets he must have built with the unique Chater Lea steerer of 31/32" and 32TPI.

-----


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 16, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for posting these beauties.
> 
> ...



It never ceases to amaze me how crazy some British engineers were, 31/32" indeed!
Lovely pair of bikes too!


----------



## DoggieDodaac (Mar 16, 2018)

kccomet said:


> cool pair of dick power racers. good story behind these bikes, one was the riders trainer the other his race day bike. originally owed by the union sportiva italiana new york club champion in the late 50s. dick power of new york built some great bikes, i would put these up against paramounts of the day. these bikes have chater lea componets and airlite hubs
> 
> View attachment 770839
> 
> ...




These are the coolest bikes I have ever seen!!! I really really really really want one/both. I envy the owner of “dick power” bikes. I could only imagine the look on anyone’s face when you tell them the name and the story of these bikes.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 16, 2018)

dnc1 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how crazy some British engineers were, 31/32" indeed!
> Lovely pair of bikes too!



I collect and repair between-the-wars British fly reels - they're adored here - the best of both worlds was (and still is) an American cane rod and Brit reel.
Obscure threads are rampant.  
Luckily, they covered the world, and I can get the BA7 (et.al.)  tap I need from Canada.




Congratulations on the fine pair of bikes.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 16, 2018)

The name alone makes them worth the price of admission! A great pair of bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Mar 16, 2018)

thanks for the interest and commets in this thread. ive wanted a dick power bike ever since i saw one years ago, i love old racing bikes and their history. i esp like new york builders and racing history. i bought these from a friend who had bought them from the original owner. one is a 1955 the other 1957. these bikes were loved and cared for, the name is cool, dick was prob a tough kid growing up. he was a racer, rider who built some beautiful custom bikes. heres a couple more pics


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 16, 2018)

I heard these bikes always went head to head with Faggin's.


----------



## Bikerider007 (Mar 24, 2018)

I never see these for sale. If you decide to part with one let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Brian Sullivan (Mar 27, 2018)

The Dick Power bikes are gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the pics. The photo of Power participating in the June '41 race caught my eye as well. I have a photo from the same race showing riders in the "A" class.


----------



## djpubba (Apr 30, 2018)

I found another Dick Power!

https://thecabe.com/forum/posts/876014/


----------



## DickPowerBike (Jan 8, 2022)

kccomet said:


> cool pair of dick power racers. good story behind these bikes, one was the riders trainer the other his race day bike. originally owed by the union sportiva italiana new york club champion in the late 50s. dick power of new york built some great bikes, i would put these up against paramounts of the day. these bikes have chater lea componets and airlite hubs
> 
> View attachment 770839
> 
> ...



Where are these bikes now? This is Dick's grandson John Power and would like to know.


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 10, 2022)

DickPowerBike said:


> Where are these bikes now? This is Dick's grandson John Power and would like to know.



Hi John. These bikes are treasured pieces in my collection. They are well cared for and are not for sale. Best wishes in your search.


----------



## DickPowerBike (Jan 10, 2022)

alexander55 said:


> Hi John. These bikes are treasured pieces in my collection. They are well cared for and are not for sale. Best wishes in your search.



Thanks for the information and if you know of others around share my interest in knowing more about those that are still out there. Be well. My son, Dick's great-grandson with the long lost miniature bike.


----------



## flyingtaco (Jan 10, 2022)

What a great picture!!!


----------



## alexander55 (Jan 10, 2022)

DickPowerBike said:


> Thanks for the information and if you know of others around share my interest in knowing more about those that are still out there. Be well. My son, Dick's great-grandson with the long lost miniature bike.
> 
> View attachment 1546195



That’s an amazing bike and just a wonderful photo! Just awesome all around.


----------



## Kombicol (Jan 11, 2022)

Cool bike and photo 
Is his name Richard????
You should Get some new tubs for that bad boy and get it rolling. BMX ones may fit.


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 11, 2022)

Kombicol said:


> Cool bike and photo
> Is his name Richard????
> You should Get some new tubs for that bad boy and get it rolling. BMX ones may fit.



Vittoria still offer their 'Juniores' tubulars in 20, 22, 24 and 26 inch sizes, all coming in at 21mm width.
What a photo!


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 12, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how crazy some British engineers were, 31/32" indeed!
> Lovely pair of bikes too!



lol, same with Whitworth standard threads, maybe 31/32 is whitworth?….Beautiful road bikes


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 12, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> lol, same with Whitworth standard threads, maybe 31/32 is whitworth?….Beautiful road bikes



Not sure about that?



juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for posting these beauties.
> 
> ...



I think it's listed at 30TPI on velobase.


----------



## jbrnd2 (Mar 10, 2022)

are either of these bikes for sale - very interested in either one


----------

